# ASUS P5LP-LE ,SATA HD , Sound card



## Struja (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks to the team and members after skip 1 fnight without 
sleep I got the driver file for SATA HD. 250 GB. 
I did not wanted to use VISTA yet , I am skeptical so many people 
complain problems With VISTA OS.
ALL new PC s comes now comes w. VISTA first because my epson 
printer did not work with Vista ,than I turn Back to XP Pro. SP 2 
But they are was TONS of problems To figure out how to do new
SATA DRIVE back with XP program , I am still using my old ( 2001)
P 3 _ 866 Mhz to give you some Information you good people , 
Because my New one still not ready to connect to Internet .
INFO ; FILE what i got for M. Board ASUS P5PL-LE to be Able to
use With New 250GB SATA HD. , With WIN. XP OS. ,Looks 
' f6flpy32 ' , Takes only 288 Kb . Fuond From INTEL WEB Site.
I Formated my HD. , ( 2 ) Partitions ( 155 GB + 76 Gb ) ,
So many tricks is there . Still What i believed SATA HD is runnning
like on IDE Speed ,
Other problems i got to find all the new DRIVERS Files ,
sound and Video INTEGRATED Cards ,and Internet conection file
for mu Machine HP ( INTEL 6320 CPU ) . Any one got info for 
all drivers Please Help , Any one got qustion wha i know so far 
please ASK . Thank you again, WE never gonna stop Learning .
By the way I am so much UPSET From ASUS and HP Services .
Take Care !!!!!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Struja,
Here is a link from a previous thread that may help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/asus-p5lp-le-drivers-resolved-150352.html
Most of the drivers can be found on the Intel web site. The sound driver can be found on Realtec web site. Follow the POST towards the end. There is a poster that says he has all the drivers and will e-mail them. I have not tried or tested these drivers. If you need further assistance, please post back and let us know.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- Just want to thank the members whom were involved in the previos thread.


----------

